# eMails vom ISP abrufen mit Exchange Server 2003



## chris4712 (10. Dezember 2005)

Abend!

Ich bin nun schon seit drei Tagen auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, hoffe dass Ihr mir helfen könnt:
Auf einem Win 2003 Server Standard ist Exchangeserver 2003 Standard installiert.

Es sind drei Unser angelegt. Diese User können eMails versenden.

*Mein Problem:*
Es sollen ja auch eMails abgeholt werden!
Auf der Seite www.msxfaq.de wird geschrieben dass es über einen POP Connector funktioniert. Gleichzeitig wird aber auch gesagt dass diese Lösung die schlechteste ist.
Man sollte es über SMTP lösen.
Doch in der "Beschreibung" für SMTP steht dann wieder dass dies nur bei einer statischen IP Adresse geht.

So, nun steh ich da und weiß nicht wie es weitergehen soll, da ich natürlich keine statische IP habe.

Wie löse ich dieses "Problem" den nun am besten?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Hm, du kennst aber schon den Unterschied bzw. die Funktionen von POP und SMTP, oder?

POP3 ist ein Protokoll um gesammelte E-Mails von einem Server zu laden, z.B. in eine Datenbank etc.
SMTP ist das Protokoll mit dem E-Mails versendet werden, also mit dem sie zu dem Server kommen.

Wenn du jetzt schon fertige Postfächer bei z.B. einem Freemaianbieter hast, musst du dir E-Mails über POP oder etwas ähnliches abholen, da der Teil der Übertragung, bei dem SMTP verwendet wird schon lange vorbei ist 
Wenn du jetzt aber deinen Mailserver direkt für die Mailverwaltung deiner Domain verweden willst, das heißt du hast deine statische IP-Adresse auf welche das MX-Record deiner Domain zeigt, dann wird für die Übertragung der E-Mails vom Versender zu deinem Server SMTP verwendet, es wird also per SMTP eine direkte Verbindung zu deinem Server aufgebaut und die Daten übertragen.
Für alles andere musst du POP3 nehmen.

Nun mal meine Frage, wozu hast du einem Exchange Server wenn dieser keine Mails annehmen kann / soll?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## chris4712 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Der Unterschied zwischen POP und SMTP ist mir schon bewusst.



> Nun mal meine Frage, wozu hast du einem Exchange Server wenn dieser keine Mails annehmen kann / soll?


Bin ja noch am einrichten 

Ich habe gestern mal zum testen folgendes eingerichtet:
eMail@domain.de wird weitergeleitet an eMail@mail.domainzwei.de.
Bei der Domain mail.domainzwei.de habe ich das MX-Recorde auf meine Adresse bei DynDNS weitergeleitet.
Die eMails kommen auch sofort bei mir aufm Server an.
Als MX-Backup habe ich den 1&1 Server genommen.

*Zur Erklärung wegen der ersten Weiterleitung:*
Bei der Domain domain.de habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit die DNS Einstellungen dieser Domain anzupassen. Es handelt sich hierbei um den Vertrag Deutschland Flat von 1&1.
Die Domain mail.domainzwei.de ist aus dem 1&1 Business 5.0 Packet. Da hat man die Möglichkeit sein eigenes MX-Record zu verwenden.
Die erste Weiterleitung kann man also eigentlich weg lassen wenn die Domain, die man an einen Exchange anbinden möchte, die Möglichkeit bietet das MX-Recorde selbst zu definieren.


Diese Lösung find ich ja eigentlich OK (wenn auch durch die erste Weiterleitung etwas umständlich).
Was ich mich nur nun frage ist, wie lange die eMails auf dem MX-Backup von 1&1 gespeichert werden?


Das war nun aber, wie gesagt, nur ein Test.
Ich finde diese Lösung etwas übertrieben  
Kennt Ihr denn einen Kostenlosen POP Connector

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Hm, wie lange die auf dem MX Fallback liegen müsstest du ja bei 1&1 rausbekommen.
Das mit der DynDomain hab ich in unserer Testumgebung auch gemacht, da bekommt man aber probleme mi diversen Spamfiltern =) 
Keine Ahnung wegen POP Connector, musst mal bei Google schaun. Hat Exchange keinen dabei?


----------



## chris4712 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Exchange hat keinen POP Connector dabei. Beim Win 2003 SBS (Small Business Server) ist einer dabei. 
Bei Google findet man nur Programme die Geld kosten. Und als Student hat man ja nie Geld 



> ..., da bekommt man aber probleme mi diversen Spamfiltern =)


Wieso? Die eMails sende ich doch per SMTP an ein 1&1 Konto.
Von dort aus geht es dann weiter. Dürfte doch eigentlich nichts passieren. Oder?
Hier mal der Header:

```
Return-Path: <User@Absenderdomain.com>
Delivery-Date: Sun, 11 Dec 2005 15:30:00 +0100
Received: from [212.227.126.171] (helo=moutng.kundenserver.de)
by mx.kundenserver.de (node=mxeu11) with ESMTP (Nemesis),
id 0MKuA8-1ElSDA0sE4-0002Dz for User@Empfaenger.com; Sun, 11 Dec 2005 15:30:00 +0100
Received: from [XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX] (helo=LokalerServer.LokaleDomain.local)
by mrelayeu.kundenserver.de (node=mrelayeu6) with ESMTP (Nemesis),
id 0ML29c-1ElSD93HjH-0002wu; Sun, 11 Dec 2005 15:29:59 +0100
Subject: Test
Date: Sun, 11 Dec 2005 15:29:58 +0100
Message-ID: <3448386E9D104B49929577E19411C70BC486@LokalerServer.LokaleDomain.local>
X-MS-Has-Attach: 
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
boundary="----_=_NextPart_001_01C5FE5F.5D6C860F"
X-MS-TNEF-Correlator: 
Thread-Topic: Test
Thread-Index: AcX+X10HdRLNlOAXQNqxqxWo8yNwNQ==
From: "Christian" <User@Absenderdomain.com>
Content-class: urn:content-classes:message
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft Exchange V6.5
To: <User@Empfaenger.com>
X-Provags-ID: kundenserver.de abuse@kundenserver.de login:65b4395f83e71aa0b6ffd0f93733eb89
Envelope-To: User@Empfaenger.com
```
 
Also wenn ich mich nicht irre nutze ich ja dann das Relay von 1&1 und nicht mein eigenes. Oder?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Das kommt drauf an von welcher Domain das kommt und wie der Spamfilter arbeitet, wenn ein reverse Lookup auf die Versenderdomain nicht die richtige IP ausspuckt kanns Probleme geben.


----------



## chris4712 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Habe eben noch mal nachgelesen:
Die Aussage vor dir dass es Probleme mit Spam Filtern geben könnte, ist angeblich falsch.

Das Versenden von eMails per SMTP-Relay sei wie als wenn man in einem X- beliebigen eMail Programm eine eMail versenden würde. Die kommen ja auch immer an 

Gruß

Christian


----------

